# Macro and Portrait photography - Nikon D90



## cgntoonartist

Hello folks,

I am new to this forum.  I glad to be here!

After careful consideration, I decided to get a lens for MACRO work but that is also good for nice PORTRAIT photography.  This may be the best way for me to get started with a Nikon D90 and the type of photography I want to do.  I am on a budget, so I am hoping that I can accomplish this with about $300 - $400 for the lens.  Is that possible?

What are your best suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Hooker771

Im not sure about Nikon but for the canon the 50mm 1.8 is a great lents for both.  Then get a good extension tube with the connetions.

I got these.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Opteka-Focus-Extension-Digital-Cameras/dp/B002YIY44O]Amazon.com: Opteka Auto Focus DG Macro Extension Tube Set for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo[/ame]


----------



## cgntoonartist

Hooker771 said:


> Im not sure about Nikon but for the canon the 50mm 1.8 is a great lents for both.  Then get a good extension tube with the connetions.
> 
> I got these.
> 
> Amazon.com: Opteka Auto Focus DG Macro Extension Tube Set for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo


There is a "Nikon 50mm f/1.8D AF Nikkor Lens" with a very reasonable price.
I have also heard of the "Kenko DG Auto Extension Tube Set".

Do you think that getting a lens that does macro without the tube is better for macro work?  ( on that would also be good for portrait work as well off course ).


----------



## Hooker771

Im pretty new to this stuff and dont want to lead you astray, so ill defer to the experts on here.  Derrel is a guy you should PM.


----------



## NateS

The Tamron 90mm f2.8 is actually dubbed the "portrait macro"  It does excellent in both areas and has sharpness that any lens from any manufacturer will have a hard time beating.  I have the Tamron 180mm f3.5 macro which is supposed to be very similar in quality to the T90 and I get excellent results with macro.  It's a little long for portraits, but it does work for that too when I want.  T90 would have been in my bag instead but I wanted extra distance since I mostly want to shoot moving critters.


----------



## cgntoonartist

Thanks for the replies!

How about this configuration?:

1. Sigma AF 18-200mm f/3.5-6.3 DC OS as an all purpose lens.&#8232;
2. Nikon 50mm f/1.8D AF Nikkor Lens for Portrait work.&#8232;
3. Kenko DG Auto Extension Tube Set for the Nikon AF Mount for MACRO work.&#8232;

Will this be a good set-up for quality photos?


----------



## mwcfarms

Doesnt nikon have a nice 60mm f2.8 Macro lense which could also be used for portrait>


----------



## cgntoonartist

mwcfarms said:


> Doesnt nikon have a nice 60mm f2.8 Macro lense which could also be used for portrait>


I am not aware of one. I'll have to do some research on this.
Thanks for the suggestion!

Maybe I should be looking into getting the "Sigma 17-70mm f/2.8-4.5 DC HSM Macro Lens" for 
macro and portrait work.


----------



## Micah

I bought my 105mm micro from keh.com used for $450. I'm very happy with it. It isn't the vr version, but I didn't think it was worth the extra $500.

I also have the Sigma 17-70mm and I love it also. It's not a true macro, but it does a pretty good job. If I had to give one of the two up, it would be a very tough decision.


----------

